# Khona Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Welcome to Khona, Victoria's trendsetting café that combines superior quality products with socially responsible practices.We offer premium estate, shade-grown, bird friendly, fair trade coffee of the highest quality beans along with a large variety of custom blended teas. Our menu includes innovative lunch items with an Asian flair and a variety of wraps, sandwiches, and soups.Unwind in our eco-designed setting that embodies the fusion of Eastern and Western cultures to create a warm, inviting ambience-perfect for catching up with old friends or a quiet read by our fireplace and waterfall.Come in, sip and relax. Enjoy coffee like never before...

More...


----------

